

Adverts for robot housekeepers are terrifying a lot of people - byaruhaf
http://mashable.com/2015/05/11/persona-synthetics-advert-robot/

======
stinos
It's a pitty the (excellent, must watch) swedish 'Äkta människor' aka _Real
Humans_ [1] isn't mentioned here: I haven't seen _Humans_ [2] but the whole
idea seems to be very close to the first one. Well, even the title is
remarkably similar :P

See for yourself here:

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2180271/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2180271/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

[2]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4122068/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4122068/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

That being said: well done Channel 4, there are enough mediocre to just
annyoing adverts out there already.

------
ticking
A lot of people = some idiots on twitter, that have no clue about the current
state of technology

------
tomjen3
I have no idea how this ended up on HN, but as soon as a robot can be brought
I want one. It will result in decades worth of free time and I will finally
have a shiny home.

